# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Tricky one! Carport to garage! Here goes.... your thoughts..

## BLOKE1

ok here goes......  
Two units are for sale- both 1978 build so solid brick in a short street consisting of four other unit blocks on the downward slope of the road (significant slope)- huge retaining walls at back and car park at back.  
One i can snap up for 465k and an identical unit two blocks up is 425k.    
 the 465kunit has a 8.5m long by 2.6m garage (cut into ground at back of the unit) with remote garage door and brick walls. 
The 425k unit only has a 6.5 by 3m wide carport (colourbond on four posts at very back of block).     Both blocks have huge retaining walls at the rear right behind the carport...... 
I have a few questions:
A) I have been told that a garage particularly a long one 8.5m long is hypothetically worth $30,000-50,000 in terms of value to a property- particularly a small unit because everyone has stuff other than just a car 
However Im curious as to if I purchase the other unit how much it would cost me to seek strata approval, convert the carport (enclose it in) to become a proper garage (albeit only clad or colourbond with frame inside) and whether council would allow this given it is the very back of the block and I think would also require drainage put in?   I figure if it was a matter of enclosing the carport- figures would be as follows-
A) council approval $500-1000
B) framing and fittings to support cladding or colourbond $5000
C) cladding (colourbond or blueboard) and corners $3000-6000
C) paint including primer (if blueboard used) $500-1000
D) electric garage door fitted $2000
E) drainage at garage door point on ground given slope towards garage - requiring cutting into the slab- I think practically needed but also required by council?? Surely?) $1000-2000
F) electrics (if lighting is a requirement by council for an enclosed garage space) $1000-2000
G) anything I havent thought of?  
= $15,000-$20,000???    
However, I also question whether council would approve based on descriptions above??   Ie is there a rule that Im not thinking of? Ie 
A) is there a limit to number of garages for a block?
B) Or an issue with garage right at rear of block with retain wall behind? Does there need to be a gap between back of garage and retain wall boundary...
C)  Or issue with enclosed garage on a significant slope??  (Inside garage would also be on a slope- surely council would not allow this??)    Interested in your thoughts?     
I kinda think better to pay extra 40k for a solid already built garage on flat surface that will be a better product but interested in your thoughts...   I would also be counting on strata approval which isnt always easy!  
Thanks guys.

----------


## Bros

How “huge” is huge and does the retaining wall go up from your block and what is it made from?

----------


## joynz

Is the floor of the existing carport on a slope? 
I would pay the extra for the one with a garage, if the garage is important.

----------


## toooldforthis

go talk to the council and ask them?
if an electric door you will need electrics for that, not just lighting - would be more expensive then you are guessing.
are both units on the same strata or different? sounds like different, otherwise you could argue - they have done it. 
sounds like an IP rather than a PPOR? So calc the return on the investment and ignore the garage/carport thingy.
if it is PPOR - what do you need?

----------


## BLOKE1

> How huge is huge and does the retaining wall go up from your block and what is it made from?

  Thanks for responding- appreciate it!   Its about two storeys high!! Yup- around 5m tall by 15m long.  
Block behind is looking at retaining wall- slopes down towards them.  
One with the 8m long garage ready under the building has the garage about 15m away from property boundary as part of main building.    This retain wall was replaced from crib lock approx 2 years ago whilst building a new house at back block to a leaning wall of shot Crete then large charcoal bricks- vertical. 
The other unit with a carport only, also slopes down towards block behind and has old crib lock retain wall.   
I trust the shotcrete wall more than the crib lock.   
To be honest, come to think of it I dont recon council would allow a garage to be built if the concrete ground has a significant slope. Then there is drainage and electrics which I think would also be a council requirement.   So I am guessing $25k+ for unforeseen and in the end an 8m long brick garage is better than a 6.5m king clad garage.  
Its for me to live in. Not an investment.   Agent who is a friend said to me it is super hard to sell a place without a garage as competition during sale is minimal.  
Go for the brick unit with garage for additional $40k?

----------


## BLOKE1

yes come to think of it I recon it would be a council requirement to have lighting and electric facility inside an enclosed space (ie a garage). This would be a big job given it would need to be metered to one unit and my estimate would be $2000-5000 "if" it could be done. 
Plus I also beleive council would require the garage floor to be relatively level and i recon drainage would be a definite from council and logically otherwise rain runoff would travel straight through the garage. - theres another 2000-5000. 
= electrics and drainage $5000-10000.
+ cladding $5000-8000 . + framing $5000-8000.   + garage door fitted $2000.    + prime and paint = $1000.  + council plans and approval $1000. 
= $15000 (absolute best case) to $30,000 .  - and its still only a clad small 6.5m long garage on a slope seperate from building- if strata and council approve..   Whereas the garage already built is just over 8m long, brick, flat floor, solid ceiling..  To me even if it cost an extra 40,000 it is worth it.... 
The other issue is- that although strata may approve - I dont think council will- given the back of the garage would literally be less than 1m from the edge of the block/ retain wall... 
too dififcult.  think i made up my mind. cheers boys.     
=

----------

